# Plywood Under Bucket Truck



## cedar (Feb 1, 2011)

What thickness works best for underneath a bucket truck. The ground is pretty saturated and I need to keep from making any ruts.


----------



## jg55056 (Feb 1, 2011)

we use 3/4"


----------



## Labman (Feb 1, 2011)

I once worked for a guy that used 3/4'' under the truck his 48'' tree spade was mounted on. It was my job to wrestle the plywood while he drove the truck.


----------



## Koa Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to use plywood, then I bit the bullet and bought 12 Trak Mats. It was well worth it. They are so much better than plywood. We also use them for bomb pads when dropping stuff. They hold up much better and don't get heavy when wet.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 1, 2011)

We also use 3/4 in. but its no fun wrestling them in place and back again. Especially on long runs where you have to keep leap frogging them in front of the truck, like on a golf course.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 2, 2011)

3/4 T&G, go to Lowes or Home Depot, they will have damaged tongues, will sell half price!


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 2, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> 3/4 T&G, go to Lowes or Home Depot, they will have damaged tongues, will sell half price!


 
Thats a good thinking....I will be keepn that in mind.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought 13 sheets, treated for 11 bucks each! Just ask the manager, they will work it. I told them what I was doing with them, and they need to get rid off them, some were pretty tore up on the edges, but I didnt care.


----------



## JCONN (Feb 3, 2011)

That is a good idea about the damaged tg sheets. The depot and lowes around me used to sell alot of things at damaged prices now they are always trying to say that things are still good and that people need the pieces to cut anywasys or some other excuse depending on the product, so they only knock off pennys. I just bought 42 bags of concrete and they had ten that had been ripped on clearence they only had 50 cents off and tehy felt half empty.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

3/4" but it is a PITA..

I have looked at the AlturnaMATS. Not sure how good they are, and they ain't cheap. But look easier to move, and store than plywood.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 3, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> 3/4" but it is a PITA..
> 
> I have looked at the AlturnaMATS. Not sure how good they are, and they ain't cheap. But look easier to move, and store than plywood.


 
Similar sized alturnamats are like 280 a piece. I'll stay with 3/4 pains in the ass for $18 bucks lol.......


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 3, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I'll stay with 3/4 pains in the ass for $18 bucks lol.......



So will I  ..

Have to be doing this kind of work on daily basis to even begin to justify them.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 3, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> So will I  ..
> 
> Have to be doing this kind of work on daily basis to even begin to justify them.


 
That's the thing, only if I were paying huge amounts of income tax, like in the high xxxxx range, would I bother with those. There are several million dollar plus companies around here that would scoff at purchasing those. Their half mill cranes are adorned with 3/4, than 3/4 is good enough for me LOL!


----------



## Oak Savanna (Feb 3, 2011)

I use 3/4" treated plywood for driving on. I carry 6 sheets on the deck of the bucket truck. I rip the sheets in half then double them up and screw them together. Seems to hold up alot better on soft ground. I was breaking too many just leaving them single. Cut up an old nylon tie down strap and loop it between the sheets before you screw em together for a slick little handle. It flattens the lawn out but its better than rutting it all up. A quick blow with the blower will fluff the lawn back up and you cant even tell you had a bucket on it. Plywood is cheaper then alturnamats and works just as good IMO.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oak Savanna said:


> I use 3/4" treated plywood for driving on. I carry 6 sheets on the deck of the bucket truck. I rip the sheets in half then double them up and screw them together. Seems to hold up alot better on soft ground. I was breaking too many just leaving them single. Cut up an old nylon tie down strap and loop it between the sheets before you screw em together for a slick little handle. It flattens the lawn out but its better than rutting it all up. A quick blow with the blower will fluff the lawn back up and you cant even tell you had a bucket on it. Plywood is cheaper then alturnamats and works just as good IMO.


 

That sounds like a good idea. I've got 10 sheets of 3/4, I usually carry them on a big pallet on my bobcat forks and slide them off as I go. I think ripping them in half would really help them hold up better, and the strap handle is a good idea. They'd fit on the truck or trailer a little better too. Friday afternoon beer drinking project for tomorrow.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 3, 2011)

Oak Savanna said:


> I use 3/4" treated plywood for driving on. I carry 6 sheets on the deck of the bucket truck. I rip the sheets in half then double them up and screw them together. Seems to hold up alot better on soft ground. I was breaking too many just leaving them single. Cut up an old nylon tie down strap and loop it between the sheets before you screw em together for a slick little handle. It flattens the lawn out but its better than rutting it all up. A quick blow with the blower will fluff the lawn back up and you cant even tell you had a bucket on it. Plywood is cheaper then alturnamats and works just as good IMO.


 
I think thats a great idea. Handles r sweet. I personally think 5/8 would be fine. With screwing the rippers together you would have 1 1/4 total, which I think is good. But if someone wanted a full 1 1/2 then thats cool to. I have drove on plenty of 5/8 over the years and always thought it did ok. 5/8 is def cheaper. I have also found it WAY better to drive on full 4x8 sheets , as far as staying on the sheets when backing out goes.


----------



## capecodtree (Feb 5, 2011)

5/8's, full sheets. we run the log truck over lawns on them. gvw 63k. we also have the mats, prefer the plywood. i've chunked removals onto the mats, they did not hold up well.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oak Savanna said:


> I use 3/4" treated plywood for driving on. I carry 6 sheets on the deck of the bucket truck. I rip the sheets in half then double them up and screw them together. Seems to hold up alot better on soft ground. I was breaking too many just leaving them single. Cut up an old nylon tie down strap and loop it between the sheets before you screw em together for a slick little handle. It flattens the lawn out but its better than rutting it all up. A quick blow with the blower will fluff the lawn back up and you cant even tell you had a bucket on it. Plywood is cheaper then alturnamats and works just as good IMO.


 
Neat idea.. so essentially they are 2 feet wide and 1.5 inches thick.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 5, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> 5/8's, full sheets. we run the log truck over lawns on them. gvw 63k. we also have the mats, prefer the plywood. i've chunked removals onto the mats, they did not hold up well.


 
That's ballsy dropping chunk wood onto $280 mats.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 6, 2011)

I use the 24" rips as well, good for going over sidewalks and such. I had a set of mats, ripped off when I was called back in. Like using the full sheets better, PITA to move around, but they do a good job, when needed, they are a handy bombing pad.
I throw some brush on top of them to help with bouncing and to keep from puncturing the plywood, also great to slid under yur out riggers on driveways when you close to an edge. I made my own out rigger pads out of cut offs, using the cargo strap handle trick, works really good!


----------



## medic2397 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone ever drive a bucket over the plywood with leech lines buried 48" deep? Have to do a job in a back yard around primaries but the only access means I have to drive over the leech lines. I always use the 3/4 plywood on a yard, I'm thinking I'll be OK. Thoughts?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 7, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> I use the 24" rips as well, good for going over sidewalks and such. I had a set of mats, ripped off when I was called back in. Like using the full sheets better, PITA to move around, but they do a good job, when needed, they are a handy bombing pad.
> I throw some brush on top of them to help with bouncing and to keep from puncturing the plywood, also great to slid under yur out riggers on driveways when you close to an edge. I made my own out rigger pads out of cut offs, using the cargo strap handle trick, works really good!


 
Yep pads are good.. cargo straps for handles. I used pressure treated 2 X 10's side by side.. two thick. One layer one way and the second layer crossed.. and nailed together.

For the plywood.. how do you carry on truck. That has always been the issue in past. Course depends on what you have for a truck.. if forestry package with chip box.. where do you put the sheets for easy storage and access.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Feb 7, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Yep pads are good.. cargo straps for handles. I used pressure treated 2 X 10's side by side.. two thick. One layer one way and the second layer crossed.. and nailed together.
> 
> For the plywood.. how do you carry on truck. That has always been the issue in past. Course depends on what you have for a truck.. if forestry package with chip box.. where do you put the sheets for easy storage and access.[/QUOTE
> 
> I use the exact same set up for out rigger pads. I have also used 4"x4" cut about 20" inches long or so, line them all up and sandwich them between plywood and put the screws to er. My bucket truck is a rear mount with a flat deck, so my mats ride up on the deck strapped down beside the tool boxes. Not sure how they would ride home in a forestry truck with a full load of chips?! Might be able to rig up some sort of brackets on the out side of the dump box?!


----------



## Labman (Feb 7, 2011)

My boss had me build a rack for the plywood just behind the cab.


----------

